# Good plants for red eyed tree frogs



## a628627

Anyone know some good plants that I could put into a red eyed tree frog viv or rain chamber? I am looking for some that have large sturdy leaves to hold up their weight. I have an antherium. Would that work? Also how many red eyed tree frogs can be comfortably housed in a 45 gallon corner tank?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Alocasia, philodendron, monster, anthurium and other broad leaved plants work great. When ordering these type plants just keep in mind the finish size.
Jason


----------



## fishfreak2009

Birdsnest and staghorn fern should both work (I love ferns).


----------



## a628627

Thanks, those are just what I was looking for. How many could I keep in a 45 gallon tank comfortably?


----------



## Groundhog

You could easily go with two pair (2:2); if it is only for red-eyes, you could go 3:3. But would you need more than four frogs?


----------



## Groundhog

Wrote this one month ago--always do a search!

To embellish Jason's suggestions, think New World aroids:

Spathiphyllum 'Petite'
Syngonium 'Pyxie'
Syng. "Neon'
Syng. wendlandii
Anthurium 'Small talk'
Anth. 'Mickey Mouse'
Philodendron 'Dwarf Hope'
Philo. hederaceum (always sold as oxycardium--it's the heartleaf philodendron)
Monstera seltipecana

A couple of red or bronze Earth stars (Cryptanthus) should look nice on the floor, but if you don't have high light (which red-eyes avoid), try a couple of smaller nephrolepis ferns and/or selaginellas. 

Also, a mounted peperomia or a couple of small green tillandsias for accents (Pep orba, trivernula, glabella, etc.)

You have Devin Edmonds' book, _Tree Frogs_? Has a whole section on RETFs, and a plant chart!

Hope this helps.


----------



## oddlot

I also use a snake plant in my red eye viv.It holds up well to their weight.


----------



## a628627

Thanks, those should help. I have the anterium small talk, I just need to get it to root when I clip it. Groundhog, I could keep 3 pairs in a 45 gallon tank? It is pretty tall, so they will have plenty of climbing space. The reason I would take 3 pairs instead of 2 pairs, is I know where I can get 6 at a good price.


----------



## Groundhog

I personally would go 2 pair, but six should be okay in a tall 45. Will they be 3:3?


----------



## Groundhog

oddlot said:


> I also use a snake plant in my red eye viv.It holds up well to their weight.


Ah yes... Unless they're from very moist places, all tree frogs (and many geckos) will use snake plants.


----------



## a628627

I am not sure if it will be a 3.3 What is best with red eyed tree frogs?


----------



## JeffP

Male heavy is best. I have 6 in a 50 breeder vert. I have also found that simpler enclosures work better for tree frogs. I just use a potted plant and paper towels.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I always heard a 3.1 was best for tree frogs?
Jason


----------

